# Fashion Fair skincare?



## korina981 (Oct 17, 2006)

This is the least talked about of all department store cosmetics and skincare lines, it seems, LOL. I was wondering if anyone has tried any of their products?

Macy*s - Beauty - Brands - MORE BRANDS - Fashion Fair


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 17, 2006)

I've never even heard of them before LOL! Hmm... They don't give much info on the site... I'll have to see if the brand has it's own site for more info.


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry, I've never heard of it or tried it.


----------



## beautynista (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry, never heard of it either.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I have heard of it..as its a very well known cosmetics line for women of colour....to be honest they don't have the best rep! this is beacsue the undertones are soooooooooooo red...and the line looks dated!! But i had a friend who worked there and he did WONDERS with it....surprisingly






As a freelance MUA, I have taken workshops with Sam Fine and he has explained that since women of colour tend to have more than just one colour on our faces which can't be just in one bottle...there is use for fashion fair! you can use it along the hairline where we tend to be darker and you can def use it to contour the face..tis quite lovely!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Fashion Fair was once #1 with African American women, but didn't update their line until recently. This was one of the first companies(Flori RoBerts #2) that produced colors that did not give us an ashen look. Mothers used to introduce their daughters to the products. Also, the skincare line can be a little harsh. The items are very overpriced, you can find equivalent items in the drugstore. If you visit a counter, the MA's tend to look very overdone and dated.


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 17, 2006)

I always see this brand at Macy's but I never bother to check it out. The packaging is just so grannified. I'm sure they have some cool stuff though. They just need a little updating.


----------



## korina981 (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah i was gonna say the packaging looks grannyish like elizabeth arden stuff does but even more so but i didn't wanna make judgeents on that alone. they do seem to have some interesting skincare stuff though


----------



## DCBorn (Oct 18, 2006)

There skincare products are okay. The Oil Free moisturizer and Vantex are the biggest sellers. I'm not sure about there more recent additions.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi,

I used to use their products years ago. I heard that they'd updated the packaging, so I stopped by the counter. Still wasn't interested in purchasing the the stuff for my personal makeup kit. I know it wasn't going in my pro kit.


----------



## mabelwan (Oct 18, 2006)

I agree that this is the least famous departmentstore makeup brand. I've never ever seen any MUA available at the Macy's counter near my place. Also, the dull packaging makes me ignore them at all. I've always been asking myself how can this brand survive with no customers and even sales rep?


----------



## monniej (Oct 19, 2006)

this used to be the only line available to women of color, so i'm sure they still have their diehard customer base. their bases are just too orange for me, so i haven't used them in years. it took a while for the other lines to catch on and offer deeper shades in their lines. now every line carries the shades fashion fair was known for. maybe they need an infusion of young blood to get the line going again. i'd hate to see them die out. they were my first makeup brand!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2006)

i was thinking the same about the packaging!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this used to be the only line available to women of color, so i'm sure they still have their diehard customer base. their bases are just too orange for me, so i haven't used them in years. it took a while for the other lines to catch on and offer deeper shades in their lines. now every line carries the shades fashion fair was known for. *maybe they need an infusion of young blood to get the line going again. i'd hate to see them die out. they were my first makeup brand!* 
*Yeah, I agree. They need a dose of young blood. It would be a shame for Johnson products to let it die. I think the company was sold, maybe that's the problem.



*


----------



## PopModePrincess (Oct 21, 2006)

In the Macy's that I work in, Fashion Fair does a good amount of buisiness when there's a rep at the counter to service the customers. For some reason, the Fashion Fair/Shiseido (Fashion Fair/Shiseido are "married", meaning they share the same rep.) counters are not a priority as far as making sure there is always coverage at the counter. There are many days when Fashion Fair/Shiseido, as well as Benefit have no coverage at the counter for days.

Anyway, my mother has used Fashion Fair Toner and Moisturizer for for years and her skin is fab. I don't know much about their skincare, but I know they make that Vantex skin bleach is a HUGE seller of theirs. I hate the stuff, but they sell soooo much of it.


----------



## alicia8406 (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I've grown up with the Fashion Fair followers (who are all older African American women) so I'm very familiar with the line, even though it's never been right for me. But a friend recently gave me a bag of sample sized goodies from FF and I have been pleased so far. It was mostly lip and eyeliners and a few bronze mirror compacts. The only skincare product included was the Skin Freshener II, which I suppose can be compared to a toner. It has really been working well with my skin, but I do use it sparingly because of the alcohol content.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 21, 2006)

It was really big here when I first got into the makeup biz, but now I hardly every hear about it. I was at Maceys the other day and walked by the counter. No one was there and the poor sales clerk looked like she was bored to tears.


----------



## make79 (Oct 22, 2006)

I use to wear FF makeup like 4/5 years ago (back in high school), don't know why I stopped wearing it. Anyway, I've never tried the skincare products.


----------

